# 2007 Murano wont start- rapid clicking, headlight blinking



## tim319 (Jan 12, 2015)

My 2007 Murano has been acting up. After a 2-week stay at in a long-term airport parking lot over the holiday, battery was dead when we came back to it. A jump start fixed the problem. That was a week ago. Last night the car took 5-6 tries before it would turn over. This morning it does not turn over at all, and when the I turn the ignition switch, there is only a rapid clicking. Additionally, the passenger side headlight blinks intermittently when the lights are switched on and the ignition is in the on position. The drivers side headlight is on continuously as normal. The passenger side light blinks like it has a bad electrical connection... on/off sporadically. All battery connections are in good shape. I'm hoping it is just a bad battery... Any ideas?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The battery may just be old and not keeping a good charge or the alternator may be bad. Most auto parts stores can test the battery and the charging system for free. If you need an alternator, buy a good rebuilt OEM unit, not some cheap aftermarket unit which many times will fail after several months or is DOA.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seen this behavior in my 2009 LE. I think I traced it to a situation where stopping the car while the headlights were on and then opening the rear tailgate will cause the car to appear to be dead. One headlight will be on, engine won't start, all sorts of weirdness. 

This happened three times, all fitting this scenario:
1) Had headlights on because it was raining. Pulled over to do some photography and got my gear out of the back with hatchback open. Car dead.
2) My wife had loaded some stuff into the back and pulled the car out to wait for another party to arrive to load her luggage. Headlights on, hatchback open. Car dead.
3) Backed the car up to load some items in the back. It was 5am so lights were on. Shut off engine to load stuff in the back and then car was dead.

I haven't been able to replicate it so that I can take it in to have it looked at. When it happened the second time I went to the dealer and they checked battery and electrical system and didn't find anything. We even replaced the battery just to be sure and it still happened the third time.

I suspect it's some sort of software glitch. There's no way a battery dies from headlights and hatchback being on for less than 5 minutes.


----------

